# Nixon Watches



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Evening All!!

Its my birthday coming up and im thinking of getting a new watch (why not, one more won't hurt!!) I have admired Nixon watches for a little while now and was thinking about getting one.

I have only seen one in real life, and i cannot find any retailers (in Gloucestershire)

So has anyone ever wore one, owned one etc...

I was looking at the models:

51-30 Black Dial, Black S/S bracelet 50mm

Chronicle Black Dial, Black S/S Bracelet 48mm

What do you think?! I dont want to be disappointed, like i was earlier this year (with a Breil Chrono & Tag Carrera)

Regards,

Jizzle


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

jizzle said:


> Evening All!!
> 
> Its my birthday coming up and im thinking of getting a new watch (why not, one more won't hurt!!) I have admired Nixon watches for a little while now and was thinking about getting one.
> 
> ...


hi i have had a few nixon watches and thay are no more than ok imho and can be very hard to get parts for i you do get one do not buy it new as thay lose so much off there new cost price get one on ebay us if you still thike thay are for you all the best woody77 .


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

jizzle said:


> What do you think?! I dont want to be disappointed, like i was earlier this year (with a Breil Chrono & Tag Carrera)


It depends a lot from what makes a nice watch for you but I would say that if those two have disappointed you (especialy the TAG), run like hell from the Nixon!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

They look ok, the shop where I buy a lot of my clothes from is an AD for them and has been for years. I suspect that if they were rubbish they wouldn't continue to have them on offer as they (the shop) have a decent reputation in the area.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

See this thread! http://www.thewatchf...=1&#entry669504

:cheers:

Rich


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, im still not convinced, i would love to try one on, they look great, i know they're a fashion watch, but i like them, i just dont want to be massively disappointed!! Maybe i should just save up for that Omega or Monaco!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I just went through their ctalogue and there was one I really liked... a squarish black one... made of ceramic... and going for 1k!!!...

Man, I have far too much good taste for my wallet... :sadwalk:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

fetamy said:


> Colored Bracelet would be get rough after some time.


Was it worth waiting a year for a spot of advertising!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Was it worth waiting a year for a spot of advertising!


Hey, I've worked this room before. They're a tough crowd!


----------

